# Hiking near Quail Creek reservoir



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be in that area at the end of the month. Any good day hikes we can hit up while we're there? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

East of Quail Creek across the freeway is Red Cliffs, there is a pretty good hike up the creek and you can go as far or as short as you want. It is a pretty neat hike.

Just take the road along the reservoir toward Leeds, when you get to the frontage road at the end of the lake where the creek comes in turn north towards Leeds and the KOA is right there, turn left under the interstate and it will take you right to Red Cliffs. It is probably only 10 or 15 minutes from the lake.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out this link.
https://utah.com/hiking/red-cliffs


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Red Cliffs....great hike. Cool area.


----------

